# hunters safety online quiz ?????



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

I took all the quizes online and will set up the 4 hour 1 day field class to complete the hunters safety course. my son will be 7 in jan. and will hunt this yr, so i figured i better get mine.

quiz 8 is one you print and fill out yourself with the annual. online it has the new annual. the quiz is still old i think.

Not sure of the exact answer they are looking for on number 4. the new annual doesnt state anything about field processing, just that you can process it all the way at camp and eat, ect...

heres the question

4. Not counting evidence of sex of a quartered carcass, which is the furthest a deer or antelope can be processed in the field?

two (2)______________________ two (2)___________________

two (2)______________________ and _____________________

What may be discarded?

Anyone have a clue as to how they want #3 worded? The (cut out only) and (when applicable) through the question off a bit

3. A properly filled out tag includes:

 
(cut out only)

 
(when applicable)
​


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

*Boned out rib cage and neck*

Were you in the class at Gander off 290 today?


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

thanks. i figured maybe it was....

2 - hams
2-shoulders
2-backstraps

and ??????????? 


i wasnt in the class today. i have to sched. the one day here pretty soon


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Ninjazx9rrida said:


> thanks. i figured maybe it was....
> 
> 2 - hams
> 2-shoulders
> ...


And trimmings


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Here are the answers, I took the class yesterday. I would suggest you take the class at the Gander Mountain off 290, the man's name teaching it is Walt Chapman, and he did a fantastic job.

4. Not counting evidence of sex of a quartered carcass, which is the furthest a deer or antelope can be processed in the field?

two (2)_Backstraps________ two (2)___Hindquarters_____

two (2)_Forequarters and boned out ribcage and neck

What may be discarded? boned out ribcage and neck

Anyone have a clue as to how they want #3 worded? The (cut out only) and (when applicable) through the question off a bit

3. A properly filled out tag includes:


(cut out only) type of animal (WT, Turkey, antelope) Month and date of kill, county and name of land


(when applicable) Managed land permit, I don't think this answer was available in the book, as I searched up one side of that thing and down the other. He gave it to us in the class.
​


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Another thing, the test will probably be changing a little because they just changed the Outdoor Annual, but I don't think it will matter if you took the older online course and do the new field course.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

thanks. I will check out Gander and see if they are doing any 1 day field trial classes


----------

